# New(ly Reprinted) Book on Worship



## greenbaggins (Apr 16, 2008)

I have published a book review by Barry Waugh of Charles Baird's newly reprinted book on Reformed Liturgies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 16, 2008)

I use his book for reference but that's all. I agree with the comments of J.W. Alexander who said, in a letter dated June 13, 1855, _Forty Years' Familiar Letters of James W. Alexander, D. D., Constituting, with the Notes, a Memoir of His Life_ (1860), p. 208:



> If the Eutaxian Liturgy come into actuality, the only result will be to train people for the "Common Prayer."



http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/need-help-finding-book-8040/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the note and publishing the review.

I was just wondering: is there anything about the Netherlands in the book? The title says "Presbyterian," but that must be understood fairly broadly to include Calvin and the churches of the Palatinate.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 16, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> I was just wondering: is there anything about the Netherlands in the book? The title says "Presbyterian," but that must be understood fairly broadly to include Calvin and the churches of the Palatinate.



There is a chapter on the liturgy of the Reformed Dutch Church. You can read the book online in the thread that I linked to.


----------

